# Trophy Deer Or Trophy Elk



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay say you could hunt either Mule deer or Elk every year and you had to pick between the two species. Every year you could find a 180-220" buck to hunt and you could find a 350"-400" Bull(THIS IS A DREAM.) You can hunt with any weapon you chose.

What species would you hunt, and why. 

The size of animals in this post are oversized compared to what is reality but I'm questioning myself right now on what to spend my time chasing, scouting, and attempting to kill. Deer or elk.

I like balance. But hunting both species will spread your scouting thin.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

"IF"..........I could live in that pipe dream of hunting BIG Deer every year, that is where I would be. 

Lets add to the this dream........... and, you can shoot them road hunting! :shock::shock:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Good question! For me, without a doubt, it’d be elk. There is just something special about the elk rut - screaming bulls, fall colors, etc.

And, size of the bull would be the last priority. I’d gladly shoot spikes and raghorns every year.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Deer for me without a second thought.———SS


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Elk. For a few years. Then it would be deer. Then a few years later it would be elk again. Rinse, repeat. I know I violated your rule, but you said I was dreaming.

But my answer is elk. Until it became deer...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I find this question way to divergent to deal with. If you just remove the first set of conditions it makes your question much more meaningful.
Trophy elk vs trophy deer???
Rutting elk vs non-rutting deer???
Lake summer archery hunt vs Late fall rifle rutting deer hunt and everything in between???
etc., etc...

But, if you insist...based upon the level of satisfaction from a hunt, I would choose hunting non-rutting deer because I find rutting elk to be way to easy. There is hardly anything in the world of hunting that is dumber than a fired up, hormone driven rutting bull elk. I think a big old deer is a much more challenging quarry. He'll run, he'll hide, he'll sneak around you, he'll out smart you. Even a non-rutting elk only has one thing...he runs off. And then, half the time, he's just taking a clue from some wise old cow.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Trophy Mule Deer in a heartbeat! I do enjoy elk hunting. But, something about a heavy horned typical mule deer just makes my heart beat a little faster


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Deer.


-DallanC


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

At one point in my life my answer would have been elk without a doubt. The last couple of years however have me leaning towards deer. They are just so much easier to pack out 🙂


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

No brainer for me. Elk are so much more fun, majestic, and not to mention they eat SO much better!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Elk for me.. Iv been lucky enough to have had the opportunity to shoot a half dozen mature bulls with my bow over the years. GS, LE, out of state tags, and most of those Elk were called into super close range screaming and slobbering and its all I could do to keep my heart from leaping out of your chest!

On one hunt (in AZ) I had a 375" bull come into 18 yards screaming every 10 seconds and I was so worked up I got jelly arms and couldn't draw my bow. it felt like a 200lb draw weight, (it was 62lbs)


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

katorade said:


> Okay say you could hunt either Mule deer or Elk every year and you had to pick between the two species. Every year you could find a 180-220" buck to hunt and you could find a 350"-400" Bull(THIS IS A DREAM.) You can hunt with any weapon you chose.
> 
> What species would you hunt, and why.
> 
> ...


I have seen a lot more elk pushing 350 than deer pushing 200. However, if I'm going to trophy hunt then it will be for ducks. I want a mature drake from every species. I'll shoot the first legal deer or elk in most cases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Deer. Elk are something to do when you don't have a deer tag. 

But for pure fun, no pressure, and able to do with family and friends-- pronghorn. And they eat the best.

..


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Without a second thought, mule deer buck! It has been, is now, and ever shall be my single greatest outdoor passion...


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Until I shoot a big bull - elk.

Although my points have been going toward that - the first time I chased a mule deer with a bow in the rut I was forever changed. That is hands down my favorite. If I could chase monster deer in snow skiffed mountains all day, I would! 

My heart says deer.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Mature bull elk with my bow. They are delicious on the table and a blast to hunt. 

That said, I would never look down my nose at a 180+ buck.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Hmmmmm. I am torn. This thread has my dream all confused. I dont even know....I love elk hunting! It doesnt get much more majestic than a Mature Bull. 

But deer!? That is the critter that started it all!! I wouldnt even know what a mature bull looked like if it wasnt for the mighty buck. 

I need more time. I'll be back.......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Deer for me. 
I love finding and chasing a big 'ol buck. 
I've killed a couple, but many more have gotten away.......


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Trophy deer Always have always will . Love the challenge


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

can i throw a little wrinkle into this. as much as i love both elk and deer. if i were in a so called dream i would love to chase the ellusive 18+ inch pronghorn year after year.

but if i had to choose between the other two i would take the deer.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> "IF"..........I could live in that pipe dream of hunting BIG Deer every year, that is where I would be.
> 
> Lets add to the this dream........... and, you can shoot them road hunting! :shock::shock:


Well, let's make this a real dream and add "road hunting" out of a hot tub in back of your truck with the Dallas cheerleaders. :shock::mrgreen::shock: (I don't think my wife would agree.)

All joking aside, I would defiantly go with Elk hunting. I agree with what has been said. there is nothing like chasing screaming bulls during the rut. When you hear those bugles, it just makes the hair on your neck just stand up. that get my blood a going. I also love to eat elk so much more. With their size they last a little bit longer in the freezer as well.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Elk.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

To quote the 20th century poet, Hank Williams, Jr, 
"I have hunted the four legged deer, but the two legged's a lot more fun. 
I'm gonna go huntin' tonight boys, but I ain't takin' no gun."


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> To quote the 20th century poet, Hank Williams, Jr,
> "I have hunted the four legged deer, but the two legged's a lot more fun.
> I'm gonna go huntin' tonight boys, but I ain't takin' no gun."


can we start a what does this one score thread again?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

"Now's the time for patience,
don't fire on the first one."


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I prefer to hunt deer for the trophy and elk for the meat.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Elk!!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Packout said:


> Deer. Elk are something to do when you don't have a deer tag.
> 
> But for pure fun, no pressure, and able to do with family and friends-- pronghorn. And they eat the best.
> 
> ..


Packout has it right on speed goats...and they do eat best of the three, but if I had to choose between elk and deer, it would be elk...until you had to pack it out, then it would be deer...until you added a bighorn to the mix then it would be bighorns ALL DAY LONG.

Did I mention I saw a HUGE desert ram this weekend while vacationing in NV? Man, that was cool and made my trip so much better! Wish i'd brought my spotter...there I was 250 yds from a 180 ram with only my cell phone...


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> To quote the 20th century poet, Hank Williams, Jr,
> "I have hunted the four legged deer, but the two legged's a lot more fun.
> I'm gonna go huntin' tonight boys, but I ain't takin' no gun."


You know hunting is quickly becoming what some call a rich mans sport. And the money I have dumped on hunting the four legged and webbed footed creatures do not compare to the massive expense required / involved to hunt / persue those two legged creatures. Let alone the exhaustion of any and all funds involved once you harvest your two legged trophy. Not to mention they are a heck of a lot harder to pattern and figure out too!!!!!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

utahbigbull said:


> You know hunting is quickly becoming what some call a rich mans sport. And the money I have dumped on hunting the four legged and webbed footed creatures do not compare to the massive expense required / involved to hunt / persue those two legged creatures. Let alone the exhaustion of any and all funds involved once you harvest your two legged trophy. Not to mention they are a heck of a lot harder to pattern and figure out too!!!!!


Yeah - and the four legged creatures the stress is usually before harvest.

Those two legged creatures, the stress only starts after harvest!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

3arabians said:


> Hmmmmm. I am torn. This thread has my dream all confused. I dont even know....I love elk hunting! It doesnt get much more majestic than a Mature Bull.
> 
> But deer!? That is the critter that started it all!! I wouldnt even know what a mature bull looked like if it wasnt for the mighty buck.
> 
> ...


I tried to fight my addiction but failed.

Elk all the way!

No disrespecting muleys. I love em too - just not as much as elk.

And I can buy an any bull tag every year OTC!! So not having an elk tag doesn't stress me out every year like not having a deer tag does.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

3Arabians,
That's my problem I've had a big deer found, almost killed him once at 16 yards. But then went and hunted elk and well never went back. That buck winter killed that following winter. 

Regretted not hunting him harder ever since. But a 200 inch buck with double matching cheaters will do that to you.-O,-

So elk all the way? Dang I'll be torn until August/September when I'll be hunting elk. 3 seasons of course!


----------

